# Delta 1991 Cartridge



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone else think this is the worst design Delta created? Solid brass body with soft copper lines to the handle cartridge. Near impossible to get the cartridge without damaging valve.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes nota very good thought process in making that valve if it looks at all corroded I will carefully cut the nut off to get the cart out


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah I looked at one today for a prop manager. Told him that we can attempt to cut out the bonnet nut, but they need to be prepared for a full replacement incase the threads don't survive the cut. Gotta CYA


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have cut alot off and never had a problem! I learned on here that many times you can put a little heat on it with the torch and loosen it up!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention the PM already tried to fux it before calling me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Anyone else think this is the worst design Delta created? Solid brass body with soft copper lines to the handle cartridge. Near impossible to get the cartridge without damaging valve.


 They are number 2 garbage faucet in my book.. if I see the handle cocked counterclockwise crooked.. no warranty at all.


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Delta Valves*

Best trick I have learned with those delta valves is to take a small ball peen hammer and gently tap the ring all the way around and it will come loose by hand after a couple of minutes, works for me every time.


----------

